# bonsai fert



## jon nash (2 Jul 2017)

just had an idea to use bonsai fertilizer in clear capsules for low tech nano tank . NPK 555 would this work, has anyone tried this ? cheers jon


----------



## ian_m (3 Jul 2017)

Check it has urea or ammonia salts in it, which a lot of concentrated terrestrial fertilisers do. Both of these are toxic to fish in anything beyond trace amounts.


----------



## Silviu Man (3 Jul 2017)

Hi!
The calsical bonsai fertilizer contain sodium nitrate and ammonium nitrate. It also contain copper (so be aware regarding shrimps).


----------



## ian_m (3 Jul 2017)

Silviu Man said:


> The classical bonsai fertilizer contain sodium nitrate and ammonium nitrate. It also contain copper (so be aware regarding shrimps).


All of these are not welcome in a fish tank.

Sodium is not wanted as it has no role in a fish tank and is not consumed in the tank. Why do you think the sea is salty, because no living process is consuming the sodium.

Ammonium is lethal to fish even in small quantities.

The copper will kill invertebrates.

So unless you can bury it in the substrate and guarantee you wont get a massive release into the water, I would stay clear. The EI ferts are fish safe, even in excessively large quantities, which is why they were selected. For low tech just dose say 1/10-1/5 the EI dosing amount..


----------



## jon nash (3 Jul 2017)

good job I asked thank you both for the info . cheers jon


----------

